# Holiday Sex?



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I hope everyone enjoyed Christmas. We sure did;it was our first as a married couple.
My husband and I have an active,passionate and fulfilling sex life. We make love 3-4 times a week. I would love it every day, but my husband can't come when he doesn't have a day to rest in between. The quality of our sessions have always been amazing.
Whenever we are on holiday, my husband easily makes love to me every day that we are on vacation, sometimes twice! I've asked him why and my husband said that when he doesn't have the pressures of work, it is easier for him to have sex every day.
Does this make sense?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

i find the more relaxed my husband is, like he is when we go away, the sex is hot and frequent


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

It really makes lots of sense!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

It totally make sense.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes that does make sense. When I am not working (some vacation time), I am much for apt to have sex and enjoy it. This vacation there has not been as much sex though. Hopefully by the end of the week we will be able to remedy that. 3 or 4 times over the vacation would amount to a lot for us (regularly more like once, maybe twice a month).


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

yes it does

his numbers and mine are about the same in terms of frequency




Mrs.G said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed Christmas. We sure did;it was our first as a married couple.
> My husband and I have an active,passionate and fulfilling sex life. We make love 3-4 times a week. I would love it every day, but my husband can't come when he doesn't have a day to rest in between. The quality of our sessions have always been amazing.
> Whenever we are on holiday, my husband easily makes love to me every day that we are on vacation, sometimes twice! I've asked him why and my husband said that when he doesn't have the pressures of work, it is easier for him to have sex every day.
> Does this make sense?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

When we are relaxed, we are easier to get aroused. We don't focus our mind on something bothering us. 

I am able to be horny everyday now because my mind is peaceful and cheerful all the time. 

I do noticed that my sexual desire slows down at midnight, tired after spending too much time on TAM maybe.  So if I want sex, we have to go to bed earlier. But I usually take advantage of my husband's morning big hard toy.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> When we are relaxed, we are easier to get aroused. We don't focus our mind on something bothering us.
> 
> I am able to be horny everyday now because my mind is peaceful and cheerful all the time.
> 
> I do noticed that my sexual desire slows down at midnight, tired after spending too much time on TAM maybe.  So if I want sex, we have to go to bed earlier. But I usually take advantage of my husband's morning big hard toy.


Yes, morning wood is fun isn't it? I find that I am horniest at night. My husband LOVES daytime sex, especially afternoon romps.
I read over the things I post and I shake my head.This Catholic girl is going straight to hell! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Still remember last holidays years ago, we were never satisfied until my ballsacs are aching and when she's either sore or passes out. Stayed in a hotel room all day once. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> Yes, morning wood is fun isn't it? I find that I am horniest at night. My husband LOVES daytime sex, especially afternoon romps.
> I read over the things I post and I shake my head.This Catholic girl is going straight to hell! LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let's go to hell together,orgasm hell! I guarantee there is a lot of fun there! 

We don't work until afternoon, so we have a lot of time in the morning! That's why I can have so much fun with the big hard morning wood! 

Sex between a husband and wife is sacred, there is no shame, it is not dirty, we have to relieve ourselves totally, then we get to enjoy the most! Talk dirty, think dirty, explore our body!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Even when we were really trying to get pregnant, doing it 3-4 times a week was difficult to make happen. And once she is pregnant, I know sex will probably go on hiatis.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Still remember last holidays years ago, we were never satisfied until my ballsacs are aching and when she's either sore or passes out. Stayed in a hotel room all day once. But that was a long time ago.


The good old days!!!
I remember doing it until my balls hurt as well. After 3 shots and lots of pounding!!!
Damn-I miss those days!


----------

